# Google music FC?



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I used Google music to stream today twice. This evening I try to stream and it FC's I tried again same thing. Rebooted phone same thing. Battery pull same thing. Uninstall and reinstalled same thing. Does anyone know why this is happening? Or how to fix it?

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Try deleting the /sdcard/Android/data/com.google.android.apps.music and also wiping the data for Music in the Application manager. Finally, make sure that Music is installed to your internal storage, not an sdcard/eMMC.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

It didn't work. I went to it in the browser and it says songs could not be found....... what happened to my music? Did I get banned or something?

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

A couple months ago, I was getting FC's when streaming over 3G/4G after blocking ads with whatever was built into the BAMF rom. After unblocking them, I was no longer getting FC's. I'm on CM7 now with an AdFree host file and google music is running great.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Its working on the web now but I can't open the app at all. Before I could open it and see my music now I can't even open it. I have it in system no ad blocker and removed the files on the SD card

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I got it to work after I wiped everything and flashed a different ROM


----------

